# First Cello Performer in Soul Capture Series - RELEASED



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Jun 21, 2016)

*We are very proud to present our First ever showing of the second performer in the Soul Capture Series, the Bohemian Cello.*

As soon as the Bohemian Violin was launched we immediately set off on the hunt to bag a Cellist, but not just any Cellist, it had to be someone who could bounce off Ondrej's Playing to ensure the two Libraries compliment each other and so ensued the improv playoffs!

Below is a short improv in or usual style, no keyswitching, no cc's no tweaking and no loops.




Of Course we know that you want to see more, so here is a Overview by Ondrej taking you through the library 



For release dates and more info, please visit our *website *

Thank you guys for all your patience and support and we really hope you enjoy the cello


----------



## procreative (Jun 21, 2016)

May I ask, from my ears it sounds like currently the only legato option is bow change, whereas Bohemian Violin sounds more connected from the first release. Have you done things the other way round with the Cello?

I just want to make sure I understand correctly. Is the fingered legato like in Bohemian coming in an update and if so what is the expected ETA for this?


----------



## procreative (Jun 21, 2016)

One more question, as you are planning future expansions for this and the Violin how will you ensure any additional recordings for these will match existing content both in the Mic setup and player/instrument?


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Jun 21, 2016)

procreative said:


> May I ask, from my ears it sounds like currently the only legato option is bow change, whereas Bohemian Violin sounds more connected from the first release. Have you done things the other way round with the Cello?
> 
> I just want to make sure I understand correctly. Is the fingered legato like in Bohemian coming in an update and if so what is the expected ETA for this?



Hi Procreative,

Like the violin the Cello is bow changed legato in base version. However when the bows changes on the cello (especially in lower register) there are slightly bigger drops in volume then on the violin and more of an audible bow change noise (which we love especially in the higher intervals) . As you play higher in the register the drop during change gets smaller - just the nature of how long it takes for the string to change resonance.

We plan to do the Cello Expansion 1 in the same fashion as the Violin, so we plan to add Fingered/slurred (on bow legato) and portamento in Exp1 and we have already booked the sessions for this. Exact ETA is very hard to do as it depends on the amount of takes we need to do and as we do the onbow legato in 3 dynamics, it takes quite a lot of time. Ondrej would like to get it released in Q4 2016, but we will give guaranteed ETA once the sessions are completed.

In terms of consistency - the Recording studio we use for our Soul Capture series is our own and is reserved purely for Soul Capture series. Once the microphones are placed they are no longer moved and are carefully measured and photographed as well as sonically captured, so we have nice consistency. Ondrej took great care that we can guarantee expanding on these instruments without the issues of moved microphones, not being able to book rooms ect, so we built one recording room specifically for the stringed instruments. We even reserved one chair specifically for the cellist which is now used only in the studio


----------



## zolhof (Jun 21, 2016)

What a fine addition to the Soul Capture series, lovely demo and gorgeous sound. Well worth the wait! Off to pre-order now.


----------



## zolhof (Jun 21, 2016)

procreative said:


> May I ask, from my ears it sounds like currently the only legato option is bow change, whereas Bohemian Violin sounds more connected from the first release. Have you done things the other way round with the Cello?



Based on my experience playing live with the Bohemian Violin, I think it's due to the performance itself, the notes connect better when you don't overlap them. If the Cello has similar behavior, you can dramatically minimize the volume drop by playing the notes as close as possible without overlapping them.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 21, 2016)

zolhof said:


> Based on my experience playing live with the Bohemian Violin, I think it's due to the performance itself, the notes connect better when you don't overlap them. If the Cello has similar behavior, you can dramatically minimize the volume drop by playing the notes as close as possible without overlapping them.


I have found this as well.


----------



## zolhof (Jun 21, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> I have found this as well.



It also helps to force the mid arc articulation when you want a smoother connection, otherwise it may trigger a sustain note and those tend to have a stronger attack. It's a fun instrument to mess around.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm sitting in an Abbey and desperately want to listen but cannot. So what's the verdict Rob?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 21, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I'm sitting in an Abbey and desperately want to listen but cannot. So what's the verdict Rob?


Hey Baron - probably too early, with just this improvisation, to make a full opinion. Whilst I think the instrument will benefit greatly for the eventually fingered legato they have planned, this instrument will find its way into my projects for sure upon release. As stated, with the vln, by 'learning' the instrument's response to playing techniques and 'forcing' certain arcs in certain situations I have been very pleased with the vln on projects. I think this cello will be on par with that. My gut is that these guys are going to stick with this series of instruments and over the next 12-18 months it will continue to grow to what we need. Looking forward to more extensive demos and walk-thru videos.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cheers Rob. Much appreciated. I know how you like these solo strings instruments. Talking with A yesterday. Will mention he will need to look out for some solo Cello arrangements soon!


----------



## Martini Hill (Jun 21, 2016)

Ordered!!!!!!


----------



## procreative (Jun 21, 2016)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Procreative,
> 
> Like the violin the Cello is bow changed legato in base version. However when the bows changes on the cello (especially in lower register) there are slightly bigger drops in volume then on the violin and more of an audible bow change noise (which we love especially in the higher intervals) . As you play higher in the register the drop during change gets smaller - just the nature of how long it takes for the string to change resonance.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks for explanation and very reassuring you have been so meticulous in the recording process to be able to recreate the same conditions as I have other libraries where to me it sounds inconsistent across articulations.

Your are right about the Legato style, I guess my memory is that it sounds less pronounced on the bow change. Its not that the bow change sounds bad, far from it. But in the future having the other two options will really make a difference.

I own the Violin and like many feverishly anticipating the progress.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jun 21, 2016)

procreative said:


> Okay thanks for explanation and very reassuring you have been so meticulous in the recording process to be able to recreate the same conditions as I have other libraries where to me it sounds inconsistent across articulations.
> 
> Your are right about the Legato style, I guess my memory is that it sounds less pronounced on the bow change. Its not that the bow change sounds bad, far from it. But in the future having the other two options will really make a difference.
> 
> I own the Violin and like many feverishly anticipating the progress.



All I can say at the moment - "it will be very much worth the wait  "

The Expansion 1 is a direct reflection of communities requests and desires and we will do the same for the Cello  Thank you for your support guys


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 21, 2016)

haven't received the newsletter yet, though have always gotten them in the past. How long is the pre-order? Heading to NAMM in the morning, so may not be able to order for a few days.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 21, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> haven't received the newsletter yet, though have always gotten them in the past. How long is the pre-order? Heading to NAMM in the morning, so may not be able to order for a few days.


Until 8 juli, so enough time!
Up to the pre ordering!


----------



## Virharmonic (Jun 21, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> haven't received the newsletter yet, though have always gotten them in the past. How long is the pre-order? Heading to NAMM in the morning, so may not be able to order for a few days.



You can check if you are subscribed in your account section on www.virharmonic.com or alternatively you can contact us directly through support(@)virharmonic.com and Alex will get back to you asap. Pre-order is on until 8th July. As far as I can see all newsletters have been sent out, so you should have it in your inbox if your subscription is active and our email isn't blocked.


----------



## resound (Jun 21, 2016)

Preordered! The sound is amazing. Looking forward to the release!


----------



## HiEnergy (Jun 22, 2016)

I also did not receive the newsletter (wasn't subscribed). Support e-mail sent.

Edit: Reply mail received. That was quick! Great customer service. Thanks!


----------



## owenave (Jun 22, 2016)

I tried to preorder last night but the coupon I was emailed would not work.
It said the coupon was not valid or something like that. 
Can someone from VirHarmonic fix this for me. Thanks


----------



## Virharmonic (Jun 22, 2016)

owenave said:


> I tried to preorder last night but the coupon I was emailed would not work.
> It said the coupon was not valid or something like that.
> Can someone from VirHarmonic fix this for me. Thanks




Hi Larry,

Were you logged in when you tried to use the coupon? It only works when the user is logged in to their account. I hope this fixes it for you, but please don't hesitate to drop us an email at support(@)virharmonic.com and we can surely help you out, but as far as we know the coupons should be working ok.


----------



## Martini Hill (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes I had the same problem because I hadn't logged in at first. All good after that!


----------



## Pixelee (Jun 23, 2016)

are there more demo coming? I'd like to hear some spics and some faster passages.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 24, 2016)

"Coupon"?? What is that? I have purchased every product Virharmonic has released and yet haven't received either a newsletter or email info on the cello. Yes I have an account and am registered for the newsletter. Very strange. I feel so forgotten!  

EDIT: and very quickly I was remembered again! All is well now!


----------



## Virharmonic (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Frank please don't feel forgotten. I remember our chats  . Alex will be emailing you right now. We spoke few times over the years and I will investigate why you haven't received the email as you are right that you should have got them, but It might have ended in junk or be bounced back when it was emailed. Email sent


----------



## Rockguitarzan (Jun 24, 2016)

I have horrible timing!  Virharmonic, when I saw that I could pre order the Cello, I immediately signed onto your site (I own the Violin and LOVE it) and made the purchase. Only to get an email a few seconds later from you folks with a Coupon for a nice discount*. D'Ohhhhhhhh.*


----------



## playz123 (Jun 24, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Frank please don't feel forgotten. I remember our chats  . Alex will be emailing you right now. We spoke few times over the years and I will investigate why you haven't received the email as you are right that you should have got them, but It might have ended in junk or be bounced back when it was emailed. Email sent



LOL....now I feel loved again! 
Thanks so much Ondrej and Alex for your very prompt assistance, and I look forward to the release of the cello. Cheers!


----------



## Virharmonic (Jun 24, 2016)

Rockguitarzan said:


> I have horrible timing!  Virharmonic, when I saw that I could pre order the Cello, I immediately signed onto your site (I own the Violin and LOVE it) and made the purchase. Only to get an email a few seconds later from you folks with a Coupon for a nice discount*. D'Ohhhhhhhh.*



Hi Rockguitarzan,

Please drop us an email at support(@)virharmonic.com and we will look into it for you.


----------



## Rockguitarzan (Jun 24, 2016)

Done!


----------



## Mystic (Jun 24, 2016)

Bought.


----------



## ptrickf (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello, I'm subscribed to newsletter but don't remember seeing one (might just be me). P.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Jun 25, 2016)

ptrickf said:


> Hello, I'm subscribed to newsletter but don't remember seeing one (might just be me). P.



Hello ptrickf,

If you drop me an email to support(@)virharmonic.com and I will look into it for you.

Warm Regards

Alex
Customer Support


----------



## John57 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just brought the Bohemian Violin and still deciding if to get the cello version.


----------



## ptrickf (Jun 26, 2016)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hello ptrickf,
> 
> If you drop me an email to support(@)virharmonic.com and I will look into it for you.
> 
> ...



Sorted very quickly by Alex... and, yes it was just me being dumb! Thanks


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 26, 2016)

FYI, received my coupon on the day it was announced, so must be a hit-or-miss server/email host issue. And thanks to Brexit, if you order now, you'll get a nice little $U.S. kickback via the currency conversion! Good going, lads!


----------



## owenave (Jun 26, 2016)

I paid for my pre order for the Bohemian Cello last week . Can't wait.
@LamaRose I paid for mine on a day it was more expensive for US $.
What cost was it today.


----------



## Pixelee (Jun 30, 2016)

So any other demos before the release date?


----------



## owenave (Jun 30, 2016)

Well we have the release in 8 days.... in fact since they are from Europe we might be downloading on the late late night in the USA...


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2016)

I love Bohemian Violin. I will probably buy the pre-order for Cello, but it would be great to have something more than only one video to make up my mind...


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 4, 2016)

Bought! Really excited for the Cello after getting used to the Violin v1.


----------



## IFM (Jul 4, 2016)

Preordered! Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 4, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> I love Bohemian Violin. I will probably buy the pre-order for Cello, but it would be great to have something more than only one video to make up my mind...



Sure thing - We will have demos and walktrough as well 

In the mean time here is a track by the very talented Adrien using Beta version of Our Cello. We have since made improvements on the legato as well as on few other things, but it still shows the Cello and it's flexibility rather nicely  It only gets better from here on :D

Massive thanks to Adrien and all other Beta Testers helping us to bring the best possible Release version. The Release encoding will be back for release date  and we are really excited to share it with those who pre-ordered as soon as we have it in our hands and test it 



I wonder if the Mosquito bit one or is still flying in Adrien's room :D
The sound is out of the box with no post processing. As usual the amount of reverb is controllable the user. As well as the option of having it completely dry and using your own reverb  All sound in the track is our Cello excluding the odd "Slap" here and there


----------



## Kejero (Jul 4, 2016)

I love love love that sound.


----------



## fiestared (Jul 4, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> Sure thing - We will have demos and walktrough as well
> 
> In the mean time here is a track by the very talented Adrien using Beta version of Our Cello. We have since made improvements on the legato as well as on few other things, but it still shows the Cello and it's flexibility rather nicely  It only gets better from here on :D
> 
> ...



Thanks for this new demo, by the way is it possible to have a demo with less reverb(or no reverb at all) Thanks


----------



## pdub (Jul 4, 2016)

Ordered!


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 5, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Thanks for this new demo, by the way is it possible to have a demo with less reverb(or no reverb at all) Thanks


We hope to show the library dry before release in our Walk-through where we want to cover more about the cello  and we will definitely show it dry there too at the part where we will address the reverb.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 5, 2016)

No more demos and walkthroughs...... Just give me the cello library already




( ........ok, I"ll be patently waiting for my download links when released)


----------



## Martini Hill (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes yes yes!!!!!


----------



## Pixelee (Jul 6, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> We hope to show the library dry before release in our Walk-through where we want to cover more about the cello  and we will definitely show it dry there too at the part where we will address the reverb.


will that be before the release?


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 6, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> will that be before the release?


Hopefully yes  (can be read as highly likely  ), however our priority is a smooth launch for those who pre-ordered. Either way, we will definitely show the library dry in the walk through as well


----------



## rottoy (Jul 6, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Thanks for this new demo, by the way is it possible to have a demo with less reverb(or no reverb at all) Thanks


I don't understand the question; They've stated quite clearly that they recorded this library in a cave just outside Frankfurt, with tails ranging from 5 to 8s.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 6, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I don't understand the question; They've stated quite clearly that they recorded this library in a cave just outside Frankfurt, with tails ranging from 5 to 8s.


OK - just what I needed. Just funny. Good on ya.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 7, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I don't understand the question; They've stated quite clearly that they recorded this library in a cave just outside Frankfurt, with tails ranging from 5 to 8s.



Nah - Not outside Frankurt. If cave recordings were ever to take place  it would be here in Bohemia  We have enough of them around (nearest caves with lovely 14sec tail are just 15 km away from us 

Now to the subject at hand - Here is the overview 




Tomorrow at some point those who have pre-ordered will be receiving an email letting them know that the library is ready for download 

Thank you for all your support guys. We are really excited to get it into your hands now!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 7, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> (nearest caves with lovely 14sec tail are just 15 km away from us



Product idea: IR pack of various caves and other spaces you have there.


----------



## milesito (Jul 7, 2016)

Are the expansions (like the expansion 3 referenced in the video) included in this purchase or would we have to keep buying more expansions?


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 7, 2016)

milesito said:


> Are the expansions (like the expansion 3 referenced in the video) included in this purchase or would we have to keep buying more expansions?



All the expansions will be included for free as they are released...


----------



## higgs (Jul 7, 2016)

Immma super excited for this release! Look forward to the download tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 7, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting your scrumptious weekend gift...love what you guys are all about... Very special and deeply appreciated...

With Orange Tree's group buy (Rosewood Piano), Tracy's new Resonator and the sexy new Cello this is an amazingly wonderful week! And the perfect birthday present for this Bastille day baby...


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice! It's killing me that I can't spend any money right now since my wife and I are purchasing a new home soon, but this is definitely going on my "to buy" list for sure. Great job as usual Ondrej!


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

The Bohemian Cello is now Released  Every owner of the library is now receiving an email letting them know that they can login to their accounts and begin the download.

Thank you guys so much for all the support and kind words. We are very excited to release the Cello and we have a lot more in store for our supporters of the Soul Capture Series (Violin and Cello), so please stay tuned.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 8, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> The Bohemian Cello is now Released  Every owner of the library is now receiving an email letting them know that they can login to their accounts and begin the download.
> 
> Thank you guys so much for all the support and kind words. We are very excited to release the Cello and we have a lot more in store for our supporters of the Soul Capture Series (Violin and Cello), so please stay tuned.


Thank you guys for releasing such good products to us!

I will be downloading later today, so hopefully your servers will be up for the GB peaks to come from all pre-orders


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Thank you guys for releasing such good products to us!
> 
> I will be downloading later today, so hopefully your servers will be up for the GB peaks to come from all pre-orders




Our servers are on steroids for today and tomorrow :D


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 8, 2016)

Downloading!


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 8, 2016)

Well... I _was_ downloading (slowly). Got to 3.2Gb after three hours and then the download stopped of it's own accord and the UVI Player opened with a window on top saying "UFS file isn't valid". 

As Virharmonic don't use any sort of pause/resume software I guess I've got to start this download over unless there is a way of restarting a 'finished' .UFS file? Might give it a miss for a few days!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 8, 2016)

First download failed; starting again...


----------



## StatKsn (Jul 8, 2016)

Loading crashes every time @ 3300-3351 keygroups regardless of streaming settings. UVI Workstation is up-to-date. Is there any way to verify the .ufs? I believe the file is complete as far as the size goes.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 8, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> Loading crashes every time @ 3300-3351 keygroups regardless of streaming settings. UVI Workstation is up-to-date. Is there any way to verify the .ufs? I believe the file is complete as far as the size goes.


I can load the cello uvi without an issue. I would just download it again to be honest.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> Loading crashes every time @ 3300-3351 keygroups regardless of streaming settings. UVI Workstation is up-to-date. Is there any way to verify the .ufs? I believe the file is complete as far as the size goes.



If it crashes during loading and UVI is up to date- it is most likely integrity issue, so the download didn't complete properly and redownload will be required.



wcreed51 said:


> First download failed; starting again...





Jaybee said:


> Well... I _was_ downloading (slowly). Got to 3.2Gb after three hours and then the download stopped of it's own accord and the UVI Player opened with a window on top saying "UFS file isn't valid".
> 
> As Virharmonic don't use any sort of pause/resume software I guess I've got to start this download over unless there is a way of restarting a 'finished' .UFS file? Might give it a miss for a few days!



We are aware that a small percentage of users are having issues (however we take it equally seriously as if all users had issues  ). As far as we can see our servers are managing the load, but of course the internet is naughty pack of nodes and if any of them are blocked on route to a specific location then the download may have issues and sadly these things are out of our control.

We can strongly recommend using https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/ as this addon will let you download with pause and restart. Most traffic related issues on nodes along the way usually clear quite fast, but if the problem persists, please let us know. I hope that helps guys and please do not hesitate to contact us.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Pixelee (Jul 8, 2016)

Will I still be able to use my code 10 hours from now? I'm trying now, but the site is stuck on confirm order and I have to go to work now.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

If you are stuck on confirm order - please check that you don't have any red boxes (missing details, unticked terms and conditions ect...) It is most likely not completing due to some missing info. If you are using VAT number please email us, because if the system can't recognize the VAT number it won't complete the TAX free order.


----------



## drumman (Jul 8, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> Our servers are on steroids for today and tomorrow :D



Steroids, indeed! Download only took about an hour and a half. Toward the end, I got a "Download Interrupted" message. I thought I would have to start all over. Pushed the Resume button, and the download finished in about one second! Must have been 99.99% done. Like running a marathon and stopping one sneaker length short of the finish line.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 8, 2016)

STAHP DOWNLOADING!

(and let me download it)


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 8, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> We can strongly recommend using https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/ as this addon will let you download with pause and restart.



Thanks guys! Will try using this route next attempt


----------



## pdub (Jul 8, 2016)

After 2 hours Chrome stop the download as if it was finished but only 3.6GB was done. :( Will start again. 

Downloading seems very slow compared to other servers.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

pdub said:


> After 2 hours Chrome stop the download as if it was finished but only 3.6GB was done. :( Will start again.
> 
> Downloading seems very slow compared to other servers.



Hi Guys - we have added more steroids to the servers. 

Also https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/ addon will let you restart the download, so if you are using firefox it can be a great help in case of dropped downloads, but it should not be necessary. 

Our server management is monitoring the situation and making sure that the server is stable


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 8, 2016)

Definitely use a download manager of sorts. On Windows there's Free Download Manager, which is very good.


----------



## tokatila (Jul 8, 2016)

Downloaded twice, both time corrupted UFS. No trying the download manager, when the site let's me back into my account again. Contacted support already.

Edit-
*Darn, my bad, it seems that my workstation is out of date. *And for some reason the password started to work after a while, maybe the password database isn't instantly updated? Well whatever, now it works.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 8, 2016)

BOHEMIAN CELLO : Suite No. 1 in G major - BWV 1007


The Cello sounds wonderful

*New Video soon

*


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2016)

yikes - just saw this after a morning of trying and trying again - I'll try the Windows DL manager. :(


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 8, 2016)

That sounds like a proper torture test for the library, as it shows things that could still be improved. Then again, you could've forced other arcs to play so that it doesn't sound THAT weird in some places.


----------



## mikewbragg (Jul 8, 2016)

Not having much luck here. In safari my download time was 3 days. Would only download for about 15 minutes or so and then get interrupted and stop. Switched to firefox and I'm getting about 23 kb/s so about 62 some hours to go. Not sure if the servers are slower here in the US? Haven't had this type of problem before downloading. Not a bit deal but hopefully it speeds up soon. BTW - Thanks for the firefox download manager info.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Definitely use a download manager of sorts. On Windows there's Free Download Manager, which is very good.


Hey EvilDragon - I have Windows DL mgr installed. Since the Virharmonic user area doesn't give a url at the cello DL (only a button) - how to copy a url to the Windows DL Mgr? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

We are sorry about the issues. We have our server team looking into it. We are at 100% capacity now and there are no more steroids to issue. We are looking into all options. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> BOHEMIAN CELLO : Suite No. 1 in G major - BWV 1007
> 
> 
> The Cello sounds wonderful



Hi Thorsten

With absolutedly no disrespect intended, but your vid is maybe better put somewhere else here in vi-control on your own merit, because it doesn't do this library on this commercial announcement any service.
It seems like a sequenced or notation app that scripts the correct notes, but this is not music. I like to believe you hear that to?
By all means start a new thread with all that you would want to do with this library, but I suggest to do it not here.

With respect,
SiG


----------



## emasters (Jul 8, 2016)

Bummer - was looking forward to downloading and trying this. Can't get either the activation or download to work. Sigh... there are 3rd party vendors who specialize in high-capacity, high-demand downloads. Perhaps using one of these and baking the price into the product, would result in happier customers and less stress for you.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey EvilDragon - I have Windows DL mgr installed. Since the Virharmonic user area doesn't give a url at the cello DL (only a button) - how to copy a url to the Windows DL Mgr? Thanks in advance.



At least in Firefox, once it starts downloading you can right-click the download and copy the download link to clipboard...


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

emasters said:


> Bummer - was looking forward to downloading and trying this. Can't get either the activation or download to work. Sigh... there are 3rd party vendors who specialize in high-capacity, high-demand downloads. Perhaps using one of these and baking the price into the product, would result in happier customers and less stress for you.



Hi Emasters

They worked superbly when we did the Violin and we have trusted their service and we know that they are doing all they can to keep things running. We have used Amazon S3 in the past, but we had a rather large number of users having issues from their service as their ISP was throtling their speed and as a result it caused issues too. To be honest we are constantly reviewing the delivery system and are also making that things get resolved as fast as possible.
Thank you very much for your patience everybody.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2016)

Ok - I'll try that in Windows (trying to keep from installing Firefox on this new puter (have had some issues in the past). Thanks for the idea.


----------



## StatKsn (Jul 8, 2016)

I am on fourth try downloading and still no luck. Resume fails for some reason and I can't use external downloaders as it requires cookie. Could you please divide the .ufs into parts like you did with choir libraries? I hate to put this way but this is the worst downloading experience I've had in years :-(

Edit: I fully understand that this is a Cloud problem and the download speed itself is quite okay. I am just not a fan of downloading a 5GB monolith.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> I am on fourth try downloading and still no luck. Resume fails for some reason and I can't use external downloaders as it requires cookie. Could you please divide the .ufs into parts like you did with choir libraries? I hate to put this way but this is the worst downloading experience I've had in years :-(



We are really sorry to hear that. After the violin download setup (which went mostly flawlessly, we though that we had nailed the delivery system, but .... ) We are working on a fix. In the mean time I would recommend to wait a bit for an alternative from us and if you are having issues please email us at support(@)virharmonic.com and we will put you on a list for the alternative delivery. We are investigating all options right now. We will keep you posted guys


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2016)

Got the DL link BUT - 'error' at server message. I'll come back in a few days. :(


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 8, 2016)

happy downloader here so far with the firefox add-on.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Got the DL link BUT - 'error' at server message. I'll come back in a few days. :(



Yup, me too - just let us know when things are looking good your end, Ondrej.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

We are working on alternative delivery system. Thank you for your patience guys. We will not go to sleep until we know that all of you are downloading happily  We will keep you posted.


----------



## SJSharky (Jul 8, 2016)

My download was cut short a few times, including once with the Free Download Manager, so I installed Firefox and the suggested Down Them All! plugin and not only did the download get completed without problems, but the speed was about four times as fast as previously.


----------



## fiestared (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Thorsten
> 
> With absolutedly no disrespect intended, but your vid is maybe better put somewhere else here in vi-control on your own merit, because it doesn't do this library on this commercial announcement any service.
> It seems like a sequenced or notation app that scripts the correct notes, but this is not music. I like to believe you hear that to?
> ...


Are you in any way involved in Virharmonic ? If yes say it clearly... If not "mind your own business"... You're an arrogant guy !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Thorsten
> 
> With absolutedly no disrespect intended, but your vid is maybe better put somewhere else here in vi-control on your own merit, because it doesn't do this library on this commercial announcement any service.
> It seems like a sequenced or notation app that scripts the correct notes, but this is not music. I like to believe you hear that to?
> ...



Hi Sig,

thank you for your response I will load a new video, however independent of what you think of it.

Thorsten


----------



## pdub (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know you are working on it. 

3rd attempt failed again. I had no issues downloading the Violin previously on release.


----------



## wbacer (Jul 8, 2016)

Firefox worked for me in half the time. Download complete.


----------



## pdub (Jul 8, 2016)

Trying Firefox now! Thanks


----------



## playz123 (Jul 8, 2016)

Firefox is my normal browser most of the time anyway, but currently download speed is <450 KB/sec. SLOW!! This is not a complaint though, rather just meant to be informative. Hoping the download will eventually be successful. Carry on! 

EDIT: Download successful...4.5 hours. Cello sounds lovely. UVI Workstation doesn't seem to be remembering my SSD streaming selection. Guess one has to reset it every time.


----------



## Kejero (Jul 8, 2016)

The Firefox/downthemall combo worked for me after a few failed attempts in Chrome. Activating the ilok license on the website took a few attempts at well. But I got it working now, and it sounds great!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Virharmonic guys,

I sometimes do not know what is the matter, but in my Lok account / Lok licence manager I cannot enter a serial, but only an activation code.
But from you guys I get a serial code.
How does that work again?

It is too complicated for my limited brain....


----------



## tokatila (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Hi Virharmonic guys,
> 
> I sometimes do not know what is the matter, but in my Lok account / Lok licence manager I cannot enter a serial, but only an activation code.
> But from you guys I get a serial code.
> ...



Did you read the manual? You transfer and activate the serial first on their site to your iLok ID.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 8, 2016)

tokatila said:


> Did you read the manual? You transfer and activate the serial first on their site to your iLok ID.


aaaaahhhh, thank you.

an rtfm moment......

Glad you are more at it then myself.
Thanks Tokatila


----------



## higgs (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> happy downloader here so far with the firefox add-on.


After Safari waffled one time on the download I used Firefox with the "DownThemAll" add-on - worked very fast and I'm up and running now.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Are you in any way involved in Virharmonic ? If yes say it clearly... If not "mind your own business"... You're an arrogant guy !



SIG is a customer. Clearly with a lot of passion for our products. However Virharmonic is represented only by Me or Alex (virharmonic Tea Boy) We are a small team and our programmer doesn't even come on forums, so the only People representing Virharmonic are Me and Alex. Nobody else!

Please everybody lets keep this thread polite and in good will. Thorsten is really happy and enjoying the library and so are we about his reactions to the library . There is nothing wrong with sharing tracks even if they are not perfect. It gave us a chance to have a chat with Thorsten and give him some tips on how to get better results and that is what it is about. We are all composers. This forum is about composers helping composers and it is at it's best when people help each other.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> aaaaahhhh, thank you.
> 
> an rtfm moment......
> 
> ...



All sorted then? Please let me know if you need any further assistance.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Firefox is my normal browser most of the time anyway, but currently download speed is <450 KB/sec. SLOW!! This is not a complaint though, rather just meant to be informative. Hoping the download will eventually be successful. Carry on!



We are still working on an alternative delivery method, but Amazon S3 takes forever to upload to even though my personal speed is 50mb/s upload, so we are tied down until it is uploaded. We will work as long as it takes to make sure that customers have alternative if our server doesn't deliver the expected service to them.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 8, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> ... Thorsten is really happy and enjoying the library and so are we about his reactions to the library . There is nothing wrong with sharing tracks even if they are not perfect. It gave us a chance to have a chat with Thorsten and give him some tips on how to get better results and that is what it is about. We are all composers. This forum is about composers helping composers and it is at it's best when people help each other.




BOHEMIAN CELLO : Suite No. 1 in G major - BWV 1007

New Version, thank you Ondrej for the changes)
*
*


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> BOHEMIAN CELLO : Suite No. 1 in G major - BWV 1007
> 
> New Version, thank you Ondrej for the changes)
> *
> *




i'm happy to offer a directional tip . The midi can go still further if you wish to explore the possibilites. As it is a Baroque piece I would recommend to still create some Tempo maps, giving it flow so to speak as Baroque notes in my opinion are simply a guidelines to be explored or else the music can be "stale/static", but it is very much up to the performer/composer how they interpret the notes and how they want to tempo it. Baroque music in general is extremely challenging to mock up and our cello can get it quite far, but it requires either played in notes with the flow in already by the pianist or it requires tempo mapping to make sure that the piece has the right flow to rendition the Baroque performance


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am receiving your emails to support(@)virharmonic.com but my email server is currently being used to lessen the strain on our main server, which has resulted in my sent emails not being delivered! So if you get a number of emails from me in one large go I apologize and if you have not received a response from me yet it is on the way.

I am using our backup email for now virharmonic(@)gmail.com to reply to people, so if you are waiting for a response from support it will come via this email. I am still receiving email via support(@)virharmonic.com , I just cannot respond from this email due to the server issues.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 8, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> SIG is a customer. Clearly with a lot of passion for our products. However Virharmonic is represented only by Me or Alex (virharmonic Tea Boy) We are a small team and our programmer doesn't even come on forums, so the only People representing Virharmonic are Me and Alex. Nobody else!
> 
> Please everybody lets keep this thread polite and in good will. Thorsten is really happy and enjoying the library and so are we about his reactions to the library . There is nothing wrong with sharing tracks even if they are not perfect. It gave us a chance to have a chat with Thorsten and give him some tips on how to get better results and that is what it is about. We are all composers. This forum is about composers helping composers and it is at it's best when people help each other.


A public apology is in place from my side. Sorry Thorsten, for these unruly remarks that are not for me to make.

My sincere apologies!

Back to the thread!

@Virharmonic: indeed Tokatila helped me to read the manual where it is all clearly explained. Thanks for checking.


----------



## emasters (Jul 8, 2016)

Gave DownloadThemAll in Firefox a try - really worked great. Less than an hour to download the 5GB, no disconnects. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## StatKsn (Jul 8, 2016)

The download got through in the fifth try! I am full of happy faces now.


----------



## TGV (Jul 8, 2016)

My download worked in one go. iLok registration didn't work at first, but after the third try I can now play with it. Great tone, and very playable, are my first impressions.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

Just to give Heads Up - We will be going into Maintenance in an hour. Those who are downloading will be able to continue downloading, but you will not be able to log in during the maintenance - it is so we can replace the hosting links for Amazon S3 to make our servers more stable and divert some of the traffic. We have done all we can on the server side, but some users are still having issues downloading, so this is a short down time to make sure that everybody can get the downloads faster (if Amazon S3 doesn't let us down)


----------



## higgs (Jul 8, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> Just to give Heads Up - We will be going into Maintenance in an hour. Those who are downloading will be able to continue downloading, but you will not be able to log in during the maintenance - it is so we can replace the hosting links for Amazon S3 to make our servers more stable and divert some of the traffic. We have done all we can on the server side, but some users are still having issues downloading, so this is a short down time to make sure that everybody can get the downloads faster (if Amazon S3 doesn't let us down)


Realizing you need more servers to lighten the load - that's pretty sweet problem to have! 

iLok registration took a few tries, but I'm completely up and running - one less hammer pounding your servers.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

higgs said:


> Realizing you need more servers to lighten the load - that's pretty sweet problem to have!
> 
> iLok registration took a few tries, but I'm completely up and running - one less hammer pounding your servers.




Well in the end we don't have to go to maintenance as the servers have finally managed to level the performance with all the push we gave it, so all downloads should now be working fine. Thank you very much everybody for your patience and if anybody is still having issues - please email us, but as far as we can see the traffic is now being distributed well and the servers seem to be managing the load ok now.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ondrej, a quick question (a little off topic). Is the UVI Workstation supposed to remember the Streaming setting one selects? When I looked today, my SSD setting had switched back to one of the slower settings, so does one have to select SSD every time after opening the engine? Just wondering; no big deal.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

I


playz123 said:


> Ondrej, a quick question (a little off topic). Is the UVI Workstation supposed to remember the Streaming setting one selects? When I looked today, my SSD setting had switched back to one of the slower settings, so does one have to select SSD every time after opening the engine? Just wondering; no big deal.



It should remember the settings. Updating UVI will however default it to basic settings excluding the soundbanks location which it remembers even after update, but streaming settings might reset if the system doesn't diagnose it so by itself after the update.


----------



## mikewbragg (Jul 8, 2016)

Still not working here. After my fourth attempt (firefox using the suggested library manager) It dinged it was finished only to have downloaded a file entitle login.html. This after about 4 hours and only 240mb downloaded. Seems to keep logging me out of my account. I've just tried again in Safari with an estimated time of download of 3 days. Not sure what is going on. I've downloaded many a vi (including some massive spitfire libraries) without this problem so I don't think it is on my end. I guess I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Jul 8, 2016)

mikewbragg said:


> Still not working here. After my fourth attempt (firefox using the suggested library manager) It dinged it was finished only to have downloaded a file entitle login.html. This after about 4 hours and only 240mb downloaded. Seems to keep logging me out of my account. I've just tried again in Safari with an estimated time of download of 3 days. Not sure what is going on. I've downloaded many a vi (including some massive spitfire libraries) without this problem so I don't think it is on my end. I guess I'll try tomorrow.


Hi Mike,

I will be emailing you a solution in just a moment, it seems that it is node related problem, so the server issue resolution did not help. Not to worry, we now have a solution for users with your issue too.

Regards

Alex


----------



## mikewbragg (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks so much Alex. Must say your rapid response and excellent support is very welcome and appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 8, 2016)

dl'd + installed = NICE! 

Thanks team Virharmonic


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 8, 2016)

Downloading here perfectly. Anticipation is making me wait though. This one is going on my SSD and it is getting full but there's always room for cello.


----------



## pdub (Jul 8, 2016)

Firefox was looking good although very slow but after a few hours it paused and could not be resumed even with that plug in. Glad to hear some folks have it working but sadly not here.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

pdub said:


> Firefox was looking good although very slow but after a few hours it paused and could not be resumed even with that plug in. Glad to hear some folks have it working but sadly not here.



Email response sent to your request  I'm sure it will get you up and running. Servers are running ok now, but of course some locations might still be subjected to node overloads which is sadly out of our reach of control, so we have a different fix for these.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 8, 2016)

I had to steal some fundage from my kids to get this today with the discount... don't want you guys to feel bad or anything, but you are accomplices. Do I have to update UVI to the current player? Currently using 2.6.1.


----------



## pdub (Jul 8, 2016)

Got it now thanks! Great support.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 8, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> I had to steal some fundage from my kids to get this today with the discount... don't want you guys to feel bad or anything, but you are accomplices. Do I have to update UVI to the current player? Currently using 2.6.1.



Fundage?? I hope that they still get to go to college  
Yes you will need to update your UVI to 2.6.6+. We honestly always recommend updating UVI with each new library as it guarantees stability as the libraries are always tested in the newest version to make sure that they work as expected and some older versions might not support all functions.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 8, 2016)

I have to take back what I said earlier. I left the download and came back to Failed Network Error, so I started it again. I watched it the second time. It downloads the entire file and then sits there for 30 minutes and then gives the failed network error. I have the best antivirus ever made and have been using it since 2002, Eset Nod32. It does not like .UFS files I think. If this had been .ZIP or .RAR, it would have worked the first time I believe. I am going to prove that by turning my antivirus off and downloading a third time. I will be nekked on the Internet for a few hours. Damn do I hate that. It is like that dream I always had in grammar school where I found myself at school wearing only my underwear and was embarrassed. Ha! I shall report back after this test.


----------



## Rockguitarzan (Jul 8, 2016)

I followed the Virharmonics Owners Manuals advice and switched to Firefox using the download managing plugin as well. After 45 minutes the DL completed without a hitch.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 8, 2016)

Chrome sucked so switched to FF... slow but I'm ok... have Greg's group buy to muck with.

I can only hope that all this trouble means Cello is a much huger success than the initial Violin was. It went smoothly, right from the start.

so hope the probs are because so many have fallen in love! Looks like I got an hour... to be frank, never experienced this before... have 2 ssd's and 4 other HDrives full of samples and can't recall such a slow poke...

Maybe it's all the twitter/FB traffic from the furor over recent events here in the states... Guess that's why I'm so patient... kinda numb all day at the insanity of police abuse and murder run rampant... in tears a lot today for my fellow innocent humans/lots of hugs... so cello can wait. Although it IS the companion instrument along with ur violin to convey the sadness and anger we're all feeling...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> A public apology is in place from my side. Sorry Thorsten, for these unruly remarks that are not for me to make.
> 
> My sincere apologies!
> 
> ...



No worries)


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 8, 2016)

OK, it finally downloaded for me. I tried Firefox, with and without the download manager plugin, all with anti-virus turned off. I tried Chrome. All failed. What finally worked for me was Internet Explorer 11 in Windows 10. Goodness gracious. I am a web programmer in my day job so I write code all of the time to handle all of the browsers because there is no standardization in the world of browsers. I am always shocked when I am using someone else's code and only Microsoft works. Just as a test, I used Bubba's Downloadin' Browser in Knoppix Linux to try again. It worked also. I think Bubba knows what he is a talkin' about. But then again, my real name is Jethro, so I could be wrong. Bottom line is I have the .UFS file now so I really don't care anymore. I just hope that this helps one other person.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh, my! Finally booted into Cello, another emotional instrument I've always dreamed of wielding...she's a perfect companion to BV, indeed, running them both together in falcon is just a pleasure... it's already an emotional weekend and this is a wonderful creature to convey it...

Thank you soooooo much, Ondrej and Alex... a beautifully expressive creation. Didn't expect to love this Cello as much as ur Violin but, OMG... To add this to my emotion laden weekend of sorrow... your timing is cosmic and the depth of my gratitude can never be conveyed

It is the best birthday gift I've ever received...


----------



## Øivind (Jul 9, 2016)

No problem downloading with Chrome last night, no errors, just a bit slow, which is understandable. Gonna play with it later today :D


----------



## John57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Should impressions be in a separate thread? Earlier I brought the Bohemian Cello. Later I went to a Peter Kater & Tina Guo concert in Boulder, CO to compare with a great cellist.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 9, 2016)

Good Morning everybody 

Thank you for all the kind words. It seems that the servers have held up for the rest of the night ok (we went to sleep 4am and it seems we got away with having some rest :D ) In case you are having any download issues please let us know and we will provide you with an alt link as these rare download issues will probably be caused by location issue rather then our servers and having alts proven to be the best solution for these.

Thank You Everybody for your patience, support and kind words. We are still here if you need any support or assistance.



John57 said:


> Should impressions be in a separate thread? Earlier I brought the Bohemian Cello. Later I went to a Peter Kater & Tina Guo concert in Boulder, CO to compare with a great cellist.



Impressions to our cellist can be shared here  We just kindly ask that rules of commercial thread are followed and products by other devs are not mentioned in good or bad light as it is forbidden for Devs to comment on each others threads and it would be unfair to them (competing devs) or us as neither of us will be able to comment on posts like these. I hope that explains our policy on impressions and feedback in commercial threads.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 9, 2016)

First impressions are really good. The nice thing about the current bohemian strings are that they have a sound on their own. They seem to have a characteristic that is like comparing two (real) string instruments and you hear the different "wood" or build factors that makes them unique. These two strings libraries seem to have that too in my ears. 

Question: in the expert mode of UVI workstation it is possible to alter the velocity curves, but I can't get there with the bohemian cello. Is there a way to change the velocity curves in order to stay longer in the softer ranges of the cello? I need to play very soft in order not already to trigger the mid range dynamics.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 9, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Question: in the expert mode of UVI workstation it is possible to alter the velocity curves, but I can't get there with the bohemian cello. Is there a way to change the velocity curves in order to stay longer in the softer ranges of the cello? I need to play very soft in order not already to trigger the mid range dynamics.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There isn't a way to do so in UVI. In Falcon it is possible to change whole dynamic ranges by tweaking the Sample mapping (not actually that hard to do that) but there isn't a way to do so in the UVI as it is player rather then sampler. All that can be done is restrict the respective dynamic range of your keyboard to which the instrument responds to, but that if you do range 1-75 it will only sound samples if you hit within that range, thus it isn't very useful for our library.

We will introduce a control for Dynamic in EXP1 for the Violin (it is in the works) and If people want to - we can do a interim updated to the cello at the same time for this feature. But we want to implement a velocity curve rather then just simple mapping restriction.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 9, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> There isn't a way to do so in UVI. In Falcon it is possible to change whole dynamic ranges by tweaking the Sample mapping (not actually that hard to do that) but there isn't a way to do so in the UVI as it is player rather then sampler. All that can be done is restrict the respective dynamic range of your keyboard to which the instrument responds to, but that if you do range 1-75 it will only sound samples if you hit within that range, thus it isn't very useful for our library.
> 
> We will introduce a control for Dynamic in EXP1 for the Violin (it is in the works) and If people want to - we can do a interim updated to the cello at the same time for this feature. But we want to implement a velocity curve rather then just simple mapping restriction.


terrific, I would welcome that. As the alternative is altering the curves in my keyboards for each differing vi if it calls for it. 
Thank you for responding.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 9, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> terrific, I would welcome that. As the alternative is altering the curves in my keyboards for each differing vi if it calls for it.
> Thank you for responding.


If you want to go and edit it in Falcon drop us a support ticket through the site and I'll prep you a little manual.

It might come as surprise :D, but we are taking holidays starting tomorrow, so for first time in history we might not be responding to all tickets in minutes, but more likely in few hours  All tickets will be still answered within 24h, but we just wanted to make sure that people know, why we might be slower in response then usual. Don't worry - our trusted laptop is still coming with us to the sea front :D


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 9, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> If you want to go and edit it in Falcon drop us a support ticket through the site and I'll prep you a little manual.
> 
> It might come as surprise :D, but we are taking holidays starting tomorrow, so for first time in history we might not be responding to all tickets in minutes, but more likely in few hours  All tickets will be still answered within 24h, but we just wanted to make sure that people know, why we might be slower in response then usual. Don't worry - our trusted laptop is still coming with us to the sea front :D


You have been nothing but responsive to anyone here so I cannot but wish you a happy holiday time by the sea!

PS: I do not own Falcon unfortunately, I've invested my money in your instruments


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 9, 2016)

All downloaded 100% on Firefox this morning in around 40 minutes  

Congratulations guys, she sounds wonderful. I can almost smell the wood  Have a lovely break, you've deserved it!


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jul 9, 2016)

I had a couple of hours with this instrument yesterday and it sounds beautiful. Great job!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 9, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> It might come as surprise :D, but we are taking holidays starting tomorrow, so for first time in history we might not be responding to all tickets in minutes,



A well deserved vacation. Enjoy yourselves and rest. What you do for the rest of us musicians is incredible. I have all of your libraries. The boy choir blew me away after already being blown away by the adult choir libraries, but wow, when you came up with this Bohemian solo string idea, I was speechless. I know that was a lot of hard work and dedication, so take all the time you need to be refreshed and impress me once again!

In the spirit of Monty Python and the Holy Grail, I am the Frenchman saying to you "Now go away or I shall taunt you once again."


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 9, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> she sounds wonderful



Isn't cello a "he", and violin a "she"? :D


----------



## pdub (Jul 9, 2016)

Just getting a chance to play with the Cello this morning. Wow! It's really amazing. Thank you and enjoy your well deserved holiday.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Isn't cello a "he", and violin a "she"? :D



Yeah, I think "she's built like violin" is bit more complementary than the cello derivative!


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 9, 2016)

Despite a slow connection on my end, the installation/registration process went smoothly. And the cello drips with emotive soul... not syrupy... more stark and melancholic... and that extra range above C5 is really special. Overall, just as impressive as the violin. So glad that I broke both law and moral ground to get this!


----------



## Martini Hill (Jul 9, 2016)

Dl'd in one hour with Firefox through Hughesnet. Super excited!


----------



## Martini Hill (Jul 9, 2016)

Ot, question. Is the Violin update supposed to be forthcoming soon? Also, will the file/library replace the first issue or be an update to it?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah, after VH guys get some rest, the violin exp 1 is next. It's very likely going to be a replacement UFS file.


----------



## John57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> First impressions are really good. The nice thing about the current bohemian strings are that they have a sound on their own. They seem to have a characteristic that is like comparing two (real) string instruments and you hear the different "wood" or build factors that makes them unique. These two strings libraries seem to have that too in my ears.
> 
> Question: in the expert mode of UVI workstation it is possible to alter the velocity curves, but I can't get there with the bohemian cello. Is there a way to change the velocity curves in order to stay longer in the softer ranges of the cello? I need to play very soft in order not already to trigger the mid range dynamics.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What I can do in the mean time is to try a plugin "velocity range tool" like for Reaper than can remap the velocity curves on the input. Like this for example: http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=140996&highlight=velocity+midi+keyboard

I have two Roland keyboards that has 19 controller maps that I can modify and tune for use in Reaper and for the VST plugins as well.


----------



## Martini Hill (Jul 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah, after VH guys get some rest, the violin exp 1 is next. It's very likely going to be a replacement UFS file.


Very cool! Thanx!


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 9, 2016)

Martini Hill said:


> Ot, question. Is the Violin update supposed to be forthcoming soon? Also, will the file/library replace the first issue or be an update to it?



Once more everybody thank you. Great feedback and already emails with ideas about what else would users like to see in EXP for Cello. This is awesome and please keep them coming 

We will make a new encoding update for Base Violin in the end of July - This is NOT the expansion yet, just code improvements and some sample replacements. It is to bring it on par with the cello. Expansion 1 for the violin is something we have been working on since January and it is shaping up very nicely. We will keep you posted, but the EXP1 for the violin is coming in late Q3 of this year. We had to feature lock it to stop the feature creep, but if you have ideas for expansions keep them coming. It just means that they will come in EXP2 or EXP3.


----------



## Martini Hill (Jul 9, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> Once more everybody thank you. Great feedback and already emails with ideas about what else would users like to see in EXP for Cello. This is awesome and please keep them coming
> 
> We will make a new encoding update for Base Violin in the end of July - This is NOT the expansion yet, just code improvements and some sample replacements. It is to bring it on par with the cello. Expansion 1 for the violin is something we have been working on since January and it is shaping up very nicely. We will keep you posted, but the EXP1 for the violin is coming in late Q3 of this year. We had to feature lock it to stop the feature creep, but if you have ideas for expansions keep them coming. It just means that they will come in EXP2 or EXP3.


Oh cool! Thanx for the update guys! I have to say that this purchase amongst thousands and thousands of musical equipment/computer/software/synth purchases over the past 45 years has been one the most enjoyable and fun of them all. I could think of several reasons why but...I just don't want over think it.... and would rather enjoy it! Great product plus fantastic support equals a good business model. Jeff


----------



## StatKsn (Jul 9, 2016)

Played for two hours and I really LOVE the timbre. The attack is very characteristic in a good way. I hate you guys that this cello is going to jeopardize my precious Sunday as I won't be able to stop myself from playing with it all the day.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 9, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Yeah, I think "she's built like violin" is bit more complementary than the cello derivative!



He\she...i think it depends on your proclivities!

Personally i find this instrument dripping with erotic sexual energy so given how I swing...cello is definitely a she!


----------



## John57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Virharmonic said:


> Once more everybody thank you. Great feedback and already emails with ideas about what else would users like to see in EXP for Cello. This is awesome and please keep them coming
> 
> We will make a new encoding update for Base Violin in the end of July - This is NOT the expansion yet, just code improvements and some sample replacements. It is to bring it on par with the cello. Expansion 1 for the violin is something we have been working on since January and it is shaping up very nicely. We will keep you posted, but the EXP1 for the violin is coming in late Q3 of this year. We had to feature lock it to stop the feature creep, but if you have ideas for expansions keep them coming. It just means that they will come in EXP2 or EXP3.



That is good to know and I had the feeling that the violin could stand a bit of a improvement tweak but the work you have done on the cello is exceptionally outstanding good. I just turn off the spark reverb and then natural details from the cellist all came through very convincing. I have listen in with good cellists rehearsing in their living rooms before concert nights and this Bohemian Cello library is one of the best I have the pleasure of using with the benefit of higher notes not commonly heard.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Isn't cello a "he", and violin a "she"? :D



All my instruments are women. I wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## owenave (Jul 10, 2016)

Hope you and the guys in your company have a wonderful holiday
I know after these releases for violin & cello you all have put in too many hours.
And if you are married your wives are saying who is this guy lol.
Relax & enjoy my friends.
Larry


----------



## capitaljazz (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm having a little trouble with the large volume changes as it switches from its different samples. Because it is entirely velocity based then I really rely on being able to control the dynamics via key velocity and it just makes too large of a jump even within the same articulation type and the same bow direction. So going from _mf_ to the next velocity offered which is _ff_ it just becomes too large of a volume difference for me to make it musically useful. For example the sustain articulation at a velocity of 84 compared to changing the velocity to 85 the jump in volume is massive. 

I dont think there is anything I can to within the UVI player options to help with this. I'm not sure if there would be a way of fixing the large volume change if I purchased the full Falcon version of UVI? I would need to be able to make velocity 85 still trigger the _ff_ sustain articulation but play the sample at a volume that is much closer to the 84 velocity _mf_ volume and then of course increase the volume of that articulation with the remaining velocities up to 127.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 10, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> I'm not sure if there would be a way of fixing the large volume change if I purchased the


I am sure the VH guys will have open ears for your requests. 
Regarding Falcon: I also considered it, but it costs €349,-
Quite an investment with all that is around these days.


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 11, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> I'm having a little trouble with the large volume changes as it switches from its different samples. Because it is entirely velocity based then I really rely on being able to control the dynamics via key velocity and it just makes too large of a jump even within the same articulation type and the same bow direction. So going from _mf_ to the next velocity offered which is _ff_ it just becomes too large of a volume difference for me to make it musically useful. For example the sustain articulation at a velocity of 84 compared to changing the velocity to 85 the jump in volume is massive.
> 
> I dont think there is anything I can to within the UVI player options to help with this. I'm not sure if there would be a way of fixing the large volume change if I purchased the full Falcon version of UVI? I would need to be able to make velocity 85 still trigger the _ff_ sustain articulation but play the sample at a volume that is much closer to the 84 velocity _mf_ volume and then of course increase the volume of that articulation with the remaining velocities up to 127.




Hi CapitalJazz,

We have left the velocities as close to the real range as possible and I guesss you are referring to sustains as I feel that the Arcs and Mid Arcs are already very tolerant to playstyles in many ways (in my opinion) FF Sustains were already tamed down to make the change of timber and volume less pronounced and pp was brought a bit up for same reasons, however as the timber changes the volume itself isn't the only factor affecting the feeling of change. For the cello we are currently considering adding a F layer to offer that middle ground between mf and ff as we feel that it would benefit it greatly. If you had Falcon we could help you set it up in a way that would suite your playstyle, but by September we plan to launch a partial update to Cello (with launch of EXP1 for the violin) and bring the tweaks over to the cello too, just without the EXP1 material until it is ready, so it is up to you if you can find use for Falcon (which I'm sure that there is a lot of cool uses for it) then I would say pick it up. If you think that you would use it only for tweaking the cello to your preferance I would recommend to wait for the tweaks in September and restrict the midi range in your DAW to avoid the dynamic that doesn't suit your workflow. In my opinion the FF layer for Sustains has some awesome uses, but it is best if transfered into from mf-ff or mp-f arcs/midarcs as that connects them nicely,but the use of FF layer does require a little more consideration then other dynamics hence we are thinking of adding the middle layer Forte and make the cello sustains 4 dynamics. The violin doesn't have such large timber shifts between dynamics so 3 layers are sufficient, but the Cello in my opinion would enjoy the extra layer, so if you guys agree we will book it in asap.

I hope the above helps and please do not hesitate to contact us directly via support(@)virharmonic.com for more info.


----------



## capitaljazz (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you for the response. I will probably just wait for the planned changes in the Fall since I only have 3 libraries that use the UVI engine. 

I agree with you that the Arcs and Mid Arcs are quite playable. It is unfortunate that I cannot just disable the sustains. There is an on/off switch for the sustain articulation but it doesn't actually take sustains out of the line up, it just plays silence instead of the sustain when the script chooses them (I'm not sure what use this would be to anybody tbh).

I did a fair amount of playing and testing notes through the different articulations across a full range of velocities so that I could determine what exactly was the issue. 

Would the Falcon program allow me to change the volume of the _ff_ sustain articulation so that it doesn't jump out so much when it triggers at velocity 85?


----------



## Virharmonic (Jul 11, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> Thank you for the response. I will probably just wait for the planned changes in the Fall since I only have 3 libraries that use the UVI engine.
> 
> I agree with you that the Arcs and Mid Arcs are quite playable. It is unfortunate that I cannot just disable the sustains. There is an on/off switch for the sustain articulation but it doesn't actually take sustains out of the line up, it just plays silence instead of the sustain when the script chooses them (I'm not sure what use this would be to anybody tbh).
> 
> ...



The On/Off are to unload the samples from memory and they should not be used unless it is for a articulation that is definately not going to be used. IE if you know that you are going to use force keys for the piece and you know that Sustains won't have any place in there why not unload them, but they are not control feature for the performer, yet 

Falcon would allow you to decrease the volume range for the whole FF layer of the Cello Sustains, but you might find that you would end up with a volume dip if not done very very carefully. It isn't just volume dependantent and it is about matching Timbre and Volume to work correctly in transitions across many different options. Sadly we are currently on holidays only with our laptops to provide email support, but I have no way to dive into the UFS itself and run more tests until 18th. When we get back I will review the volume settings for all sustains to make sure that we don't actually have a bug as it shouldn't feel as jumping out when you go from mf to ff at 1 velocity difference and should function same as in the violin with the same feel. It should have different timber (we don't use any tricks with filters as we want to retain the original feel), but the volume difference should be nominal at 1 velocity change. If there is a bug and the volume jump is larger, we will implement a fix asap, before end of month to address it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 11, 2016)

How is everyone handling the FIRST note of a lyrical phrase? The 'head' of THAT note it jarring to my ears. CC 11 will tame it a bit BUT sound a bits like it is volume controlling the head of the note and not 'emotive playing' - in other words not 'natural'. Am I missing a KS to control the FIRST NOTE of a phrase? Ideally the first note with VERY low velocity should play a ppp>mp sample (Think of this instruments decrescendo KS in Reverse) - that would be ideal.


EDIT: C0 gives me pp on the ARC sample - but still feels too abrupt - so wish that was ppp (note coming from almost nothing.) - just feels and sounds abrupt to my ears. Again the Decres in REVERSE.


----------



## John57 (Jul 11, 2016)

capitaljazz said:


> I'm having a little trouble with the large volume changes as it switches from its different samples. Because it is entirely velocity based then I really rely on being able to control the dynamics via key velocity and it just makes too large of a jump even within the same articulation type and the same bow direction. So going from _mf_ to the next velocity offered which is _ff_ it just becomes too large of a volume difference for me to make it musically useful. For example the sustain articulation at a velocity of 84 compared to changing the velocity to 85 the jump in volume is massive.
> 
> I dont think there is anything I can to within the UVI player options to help with this. I'm not sure if there would be a way of fixing the large volume change if I purchased the full Falcon version of UVI? I would need to be able to make velocity 85 still trigger the _ff_ sustain articulation but play the sample at a volume that is much closer to the 84 velocity _mf_ volume and then of course increase the volume of that articulation with the remaining velocities up to 127.


On my Roland A-800 which it is easy to lock keyboard velocity. At 85 there is more of a crescendo articulation kicking in in the middle of the keypress time before it fades. The start of the note is very similar to the 84. Some of my other libraries have strong crescendo articulation regardless of the velocity volume making it robot sounding. A idea is to use the UVI 3 band processor and use the 3 band compressor and choose focus in low might be a option.


----------



## John57 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> EDIT: C0 gives me pp on the ARC sample - but still feels too abrupt - so wish that was ppp (note coming from almost nothing.) - just feels and sounds abrupt to my ears. Again the Decres in REVERSE.


I hear what you hearing. Some of my other libraries have PP articulation available softer than the Bohemian Cello. PPP would be too soft in a mix for my needs. Sounds like a feature to be added maybe.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 11, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> How is everyone handling the FIRST note of a lyrical phrase? The 'head' of THAT note it jarring to my ears. CC 11 will tame it a bit BUT sound a bits like it is volume controlling the head of the note and not 'emotive playing' - in other words not 'natural'. Am I missing a KS to control the FIRST NOTE of a phrase? Ideally the first note with VERY low velocity should play a ppp>mp sample (Think of this instruments decrescendo KS in Reverse) - that would be ideal.


I am considering posting a lyrical piece soon, because of some comparisions I have been trying with some other libs to find out which best suits my needs.

Your request regarding note start I haven't yet encountered as something I couldn't overcome. Indeed some cc11 adjustments can help, but I usually do the 'force ks' to play around with the arcs. Especially the mid arc and diminuendo offer me more variety and less pronounced starts/endings. Nevertheless I do recognise what your asking, and it seems that the velocity 'thing' may play a role.

If later on the intermediate 'update' will come who knows.

I do think that when we receive the exp1 from bh Violin we will begin to receive the power of these libraries.
Untill then we will run into the current limitations. Which is ok as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 14, 2016)

here a piece with the cello:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/cello-piano-the-shores-of-ireland.54524/

enjoy....


----------



## noises on (Jul 14, 2016)

Not sure if this relates to the subject of volume relationships between different articulations, but for the first few weeks of refining my technique on the bohemian, I was using an outdated version of UVI. Once I had updated most of my velocity complaints issues were solved. Also remember to choose a relevant streaming option. Easy to overlook these two setup issues as a newcomer to UVI


----------



## John57 (Jul 14, 2016)

That is a wonderful piece. Sounds very human. I am finding that the bohemian cello samples very clear and detailed. A very high quality recording of cello samples


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2016)

Maybe some of have overlooked this page, threads sometimes disappear from the _recent posts list_ within a few hours.
It concerns a small track in which I used the Bohemian cello in a string quartet setting, plus the Bohemian violin btw. Also two other products (to get the quartet of course), these are mentioned on that specific page.


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 15, 2016)

Erik said:


> Maybe some of have overlooked this page, threads sometimes disappear from the _recent posts list_ within a few hours.
> It concerns a small track in which I used the Bohemian cello in a string quartet setting, plus the Bohemian violin btw. Also two other products (to get the quartet of course), these are mentioned on that specific page.


Thanks Erik, excellent demo, I left a comment on that thread with a question for you.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm having trouble getting the UVI Workstation plugin to show up in VE Pro on my PC Slave. 

It shows up in VE Pro on my Mac, but not on the PC Slave. I've installed the UVI program on the PC and have authorized a second iLok for the app. The UVI app opens fine in standalone mode. I opened the VE Pro Preferences and set the VST folder to scan all UVI locations I could find but it still doesn't recognize the UVI app.

Is anyone else successfully running UVI inside VE Pro? How did you get it to recognize the UVI app? Suggestions?
(btw I'm Mac-centric and a total noob on the PC so its likely something about the PC structure that I'm not understanding)


----------



## Virharmonic (Aug 26, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> I'm having trouble getting the UVI Workstation plugin to show up in VE Pro on my PC Slave.
> 
> It shows up in VE Pro on my Mac, but not on the PC Slave. I've installed the UVI program on the PC and have authorized a second iLok for the app. The UVI app opens fine in standalone mode. I opened the VE Pro Preferences and set the VST folder to scan all UVI locations I could find but it still doesn't recognize the UVI app.
> 
> ...




Hi Gregory,

No worries at all. It is bit different to Mac  . On a PC you need to find the location of this file "UVIWorkstationVSTx64.dll" (it will be most likely in your Program Files/VSTPlugins or Program Files/Steinberg/VSTPlugins ect)... Based on where you have installed it when you have installed your UVI Workstation and what other plugins you had before, but it is easy to search for by copy pasting the name above to search section of file manager and waiting for the result. Based on where you find the file you will need to add this folder to the Plugin manager in VEPRO. I hope this helps and please do not hesitate to contact us for further support.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Ondrej, your solution worked perfectly without a hitch. Now I have my Slave setup to run Bohemian Violin and Cello. 

Thanks, Greg


----------

